# Can anyone recommend a good kayak kingie rod/teel



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi all,

Anyone out there recommend a good Kingie rod and reel? I'll mainly be using it around Sydney areas (eg Long Reef) so they mostly won't be monster fish but still want something that will be capable to boat any decent ones that come along!

Thanks, Brent


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Budget? Are you looking for a (live) bait, spinning or jigging combo or a jack of all trades option?

Marty


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Preferably a jack of all trades.. Around $250-350. Have a live bait tank on my yak but will also like to spin and maybe jig if and when the opportunities present themselves!


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks BigGee!


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks BigGee!


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

My kingie combo maybe worth a look for you:
Stradic 8000FJ 
Monster Mesh 250g jigging rod
Powerpro Depth hunter colour changing braid 65lb. 
You can troll live bait and jig with this combo but obviously not for spinning surface lures. The above combo will set you around $450.


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Sounds like a nice combo mate! I was thinking I may have to expand my price range so that may be worth a look!
Cheers


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nitro viper + shimano stradic 5000fj. $500 - $550

On a budget try one of the new penn spin fisher V reels & maybe a silstar crystal blue or a penn carnage rod.


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Marty I just checked that rod out it looks pretty sweet! Is it pretty capable as an all round rod?


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

Kmart/big W has had a few decent Uglysticks with reasonable overhead shakespeare reels on them of late for $150-200, get about 1/2 km of 50lb braid on them after stripping off the crap they put on there


----------



## nineworlds (Jan 24, 2013)

Shimano Stradic 5000 FJ $219
Shimano TC4 Terez Spin 6'9" Medium (Fast) $229
Daiwa Tournament Accudepth Hyper PE 40lb $84

Can go a little heavier if you want but that's a pretty good all rounder and not too heavy for spinning.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Daiwa Airtorque rod. 6-9kg 6' something.... Approx $89 to $130. I now have two and they are my favorites for Harbour and Longy. I can't recommend a reel, as I've caught and landed big kings on both cheap and nasty as well as expensive....


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

LOX make a very nice jig stick


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys.. Will have to go check these rods and reels out when I get home from work next to week. Been very helpful! (bar BigGee!)


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

You don't need to spend megabucks on a rod, my livebaiting rod that I use more than any other is a Rovex altus, cost me $30 from motackle. It's in the 12-15 kg range, similar build to an ugly stick or a silstar powerful. Graphite blank with solid glass tip, totally bulletproof. I like overhead reels for this type of fishing. You can pick up a really solid reel for under $300 that will last forever if you look after it. I use a Daiwa sealine reel for this work.
I have loads of expensive high end gear, but I don't take it out on the yak much, because I catch plenty of kings on the $30 rod. Spool up with 50lb braid and you can catch monsters without fear. Only real problem is busting off when you get snagged on reef or anchor ropes etc! It takes a lot to break 50lb fins braid.


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys been very helpful!


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

bunsen said:


> You don't need to spend megabucks on a rod, my livebaiting rod that I use more than any other is a Rovex altus, cost me $30 from motackle. It's in the 12-15 kg range, similar build to an ugly stick or a silstar powerful. Graphite blank with solid glass tip, totally bulletproof. I like overhead reels for this type of fishing. You can pick up a really solid reel for under $300 that will last forever if you look after it. I use a Daiwa sealine reel for this work.
> I have loads of expensive high end gear, but I don't take it out on the yak much, because I catch plenty of kings on the $30 rod. Spool up with 50lb braid and you can catch monsters without fear. Only real problem is busting off when you get snagged on reef or anchor ropes etc! It takes a lot to break 50lb fins braid.


sound like me there, my best fish have been caught on $25-$50 kmart rods and reels


----------

